# Sharjah - villas to rent?



## Polly English (Jun 7, 2014)

Am considering a job offer at Dubai airport and thinking of living in Sharjah. Would like a 2/3 bed villa in a safe, preferably gated community, up to AED 200,000.

Can anyone suggest any areas to google, or sites to look at - all the usual rental search sites for Dubai have very little in Sharjah, just run down places or massive villas suitable for multiple occupation.

Thanks all.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Justrentals.com have villas for rent in Sharjah.
If you are adamant that you want to live that side of Dubai - look at Ajman or even Ras al Kaimah instead. It will add a small amount (to a possibly long journey - dependent on work hours) - but there are some lovely beach villa communities, well within your budget.
Please dont underestimate the time it takes to get from Sharjah to Dubai (and return) in the rush hour.
Cheers
Steve


----------

